# Qualifications



## Kim75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I am thinking of doing a ncfe level 4 which is the equivilant to a nvq4 would this eligible over in nz


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

It depends what subject it's in


----------



## Kim75 (Nov 3, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> It depends what subject it's in


That would help sorry. Care of the elderly. We can get to nz in my partner but be nice to add some from me


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kim75 said:


> That would help sorry. Care of the elderly. We can get to nz in my partner but be nice to add some from me


A very useful subject - and very close to my heart at the moment as we are trying to find a good rest home for my not-ill-but-slowing-down (drastically) 97 and a half year old uncle. It's really difficult!!

Not sure about the level of certification, I'm afraid - the Immigration website just says you need a recognised relevant qualification, then defines that as 

'a relevant recognised qualification which is at, or above, the qualification level on the New Zealand Register of Quality Assured Qualifications (the Register) that corresponds to the indicative skill level described for that occupation in the ANZSCO'

So I looked up the New Zealand Register and found this: http://www.nzqa.govt.nz/assets/Stud...alification-Framework/theregister-booklet.pdf

It may be worth spending some time browsing through the Immigration New Zealand website - there is a wealth of information there but it's not always too easy to find...


----------



## Kim75 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Hun. I will browse at sometime when i have 5 mins. And I hope u find somewhere for your uncle.


----------

